# Lighting!



## RoubaixCube (20 Sep 2015)

Just curious what sort of light set up you commuters use.

I have a chinese Cree Q5 'torch' job on my bar that does all the flashy business, I was using the 5 LED rear blinker that my Cree Q5 came with for a while as i didnt have the correct fitting for my Cateye which is now lost somewhere between between Holborn and Seven Sisters but it has been replaced by a Topeak redlite mega. A small evans FWE set on my helmet 80lm front which i have on constant and 15lm tail light blinker

I did buy a Leyne 400XL earlier in the week from the deals sub forum and it will most likely replace my Cree Q5 if not Both be on the bar together but the 400XL seems to be infinitely more brighter.

How many lights do you use on your bar and what sort of power would you use for an urban commute?


----------



## Sim2003 (21 Sep 2015)

Moon 300 and a cheap led one on front shown in top pic. with 2 cheap lights on the bk. Use 2 of the laser ones now. This is my usual commute through Coventry. Pic below has cree t6 on aswell for dark lanes.


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2015)

Big powerful ones.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Sep 2015)

I run a set of Electron lights with a separate battery pack and a pair of Cateye 5 LED lamps on the front and at least 2 rears (Cateye) I once cleared out 2 bike shops of all their separate mounts in order to fit each of my bikes (8 at the time, but I'm up to 10 now and then there are Maz's 2) with em so the lamps just 'click' on without faffing about swapping mounts.
These are the Electron lamps (8 LED each)


----------



## fossyant (21 Sep 2015)

Two Hope Vision 1s with a new C&B 1250 lumen City Slicker up front.

Back has Smart R2, C&B Seen City Slicker rear and two of their older 500 lumen rears. The big lights are aimed down.


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Sep 2015)

so quite a few of you run two lights at the front  though Im guessing at least two of you commute on some possibly unlit or partially lit country roads.


----------



## Sim2003 (21 Sep 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> so quite a few of you run two lights at the front  though Im guessing at least two of you commute on some possibly unlit or partially lit country roads.



I find that 2 on the back is more important than the front (the laser one was £1.59 on amazon). Mainly because I have had one fall off the back and didn't notice until I got to work.

If you are commuting everyday I would get a nice bright one for fog and snow, It is quite a eye opener to see how little effect the cheaper lights have in these conditions.

I only commute the un lit route if I wake up early enough which is rare atm. The cree T6 light is more to see the wildlife and potholes than it is to be seen.


----------



## fossyant (21 Sep 2015)

Pitch black shared path. Need the power to pick up bloody dogs off the lead.


----------



## fimm (21 Sep 2015)

Two cheap lights front and back on the Brompton, (which never gets used in unlit areas) - one on steady, one on flash. 2 so that if one falls off or the battery dies I have another.
On the road bike I have a Leyzane (sp) which is more powerful for a non-street-lit section. At the moment I just have fairly cheap rear lights on there; I am wondering about getting something a bit more powerful, but I think what I have got ought to be enough...


----------



## MarkF (21 Sep 2015)

I have 2 basic sets, one set lit, the other flashing, both from Poundland.


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Sep 2015)

Sim2003 said:


> I find that 2 on the back is more important than the front (the laser one was £1.59 on amazon). Mainly because I have had one fall off the back and didn't notice until I got to work.
> 
> If you are commuting everyday I would get a nice bright one for fog and snow, It is quite a eye opener to see how little effect the cheaper lights have in these conditions.
> 
> I only commute the un lit route if I wake up early enough which is rare atm. The cree T6 light is more to see the wildlife and potholes than it is to be seen.



Good advice - But we rarely get snow here down in london  Its either a light dusting that never settles or a complete carpet bombing which shuts down National Rail, Parts of London Underground, Heathrow,Gatwick......
as for fog i'll just have to wait and see. I never have to get up at 6 or 7am for work so by the time i get out of the door most of it has already lifted. Colder days are coming though and i'll be sure to adapt when the time comes! Lucky for me I have a CycleSurgery and an EvansCycles less then 5mins from where i work, so it would be easy just to pop in and grab a more power front light if order one of them chinese 5000lm jobbies from ebay for under £13  smashing deal!



MarkF said:


> I have 2 basic sets, one set lit, the other flashing, both from Poundland.



I used to have 2 front lights bought from poundland. Not bad for £1 but the plastic mounts or where the light clipped into the mount broke so easily. Ive got them around somewhere but i dont use them anymore.


----------



## Lonestar (21 Sep 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TrustFire...witch-Modes-/141541009345?hash=item20f48067c1

Two of these front.One flashing and one steady.Works off of 18650 battery.
Plenty of spares,quite reliable.
Magicshine rear works off battery box fitted near rear brake.
CREE red rear module fitted into Steradent tube and fitted to the frame,works off of 18650.


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Sep 2015)

Lonestar said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TrustFire...witch-Modes-/141541009345?hash=item20f48067c1
> 
> Two of these front.One flashing and one steady.Works off of 18650 battery.



mine are similar to this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130973427935?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT

The only thing about the ones i have is that they seem to have developed a rather annoying 'rattle'. Still work perfectly fine though.


----------



## Lonestar (21 Sep 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> mine are similar to this
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130973427935?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT
> 
> The only thing about one ones i have is that they seem to have developed a rather annoying 'rattle'. Still work perfectly fine though.



Yup,small but effective I have a few of those somewhere.


----------



## flake99please (21 Sep 2015)

Cateye Volt 700 x 2 on the handlebars, and Cateye RapidX x 2 on the front forks. Cateye RapidX x 2 on the rear stays, with an exposure Tracer on the seatpost.


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Sep 2015)

Just decided to order a pair of these for sh**s and giggles

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1200Lm-Mi...rch-w-Mount-/291143086892?hash=item43c97af32c

£5 for 2, Gonna take at least a month to arrive though sadly.


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Sep 2015)

flake99please said:


> Cateye Volt 700 x 2 on the handlebars, and Cateye RapidX x 2 on the front forks. Cateye RapidX x 2 on the rear stays, with an exposure Tracer on the seatpost.



thats a hella lotta lighting - may i ask what sort of conditions you are commuting in?


----------



## Lonestar (21 Sep 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> Just decided to order a pair of these for sh**s and giggles
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1200Lm-Mi...rch-w-Mount-/291143086892?hash=item43c97af32c
> 
> £5 for 2, Gonna take at least a month to arrive though sadly.



14500 battery?


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Sep 2015)

Lonestar said:


> 14500 battery?



compatible but not included - I'll just stick some AA batteries in there that i have a big box of but never used


----------



## Lonestar (21 Sep 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> compatible but not included - I'll just stick some AA batteries in there that i have a big box of but never used



Okey dokey.


----------



## flake99please (21 Sep 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> thats a hella lotta lighting - may i ask what sort of conditions you are commuting in?



Unlit canal path, some unlit road, some well lit main roads. Proportionately, I would say 25%, 10%, 65% in order I have written. Both the Volt 700 are on a constant setting (1 highest setting used on the canal path only, the other lowest setting and on throughout the entire commute). All the Rapid X are on flash mode, with the Tracer on Pulse (lowest brightness).

I start work at 4am each day, so the lights are on for 365 days a year.


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Sep 2015)

Lonestar said:


> Okey dokey.



For a fiver you cant go wrong, I'll be sure to do a little mini review when it arrives - though im not sure what there is to review. size, weight & brightness? Id be curious to know how long the battery lasts though as it doesn't say in the items page.



flake99please said:


> Unlit canal path, some unlit road, some well lit main roads. Proportionately, I would say 25%, 10%, 65% in order I have written. Both the Volt 700 are on a constant setting (1 highest setting used on the canal path only, the other lowest setting and on throughout the entire commute). All the Rapid X are on flash mode, with the Tracer on Pulse (lowest brightness).
> 
> I start work at 4am each day, so the lights are on for 365 days a year.



Much needed then  I could commute by river too but its less of a direct route and just adds too much time ontop. It takes me 40-45mins if I stick to the main roads, tow path would almost be double that, not to mention the extra 8-15miles that it adds on.

Cycling home via the river here is a big no no anyway  a few months ago a cyclist at night was mugged for his bike on the tow path.

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...gging-for-bike-along-canal-path-10329956.html

I do cycle past caledonian road in islington where that kid got stabbed for his bike on the way home though. But since its all downhill im usually going 20-27mph. Unless their ursain bolt or linford christie they wont be able to catch me.


----------



## summerdays (21 Sep 2015)

I currently have options from some of those little ones with 4 LED's that wrap round your handlebars, one front and back for emergency be seen ones. Then my normal lighting is one or two smart lights, though I've bought a new Volt 50 which will replace one of the smart lights.

At the front I have an electron nano? as my basic light, and one or two Hope's that I can put on. Though I was thinking about getting a volt or another light that would be rechargable via a USB connection if I realised after setting off to work that I was running out of charge.

I've got lots of duplicate lights from when the kids were little and I made sure they had they same mounts on their bikes so we could swap. And I normally misplace things so it's good to have alternatives that I can grab. Some times I clear out my bag and find several lights lurking in the bottom!

I'm normally commuting in daylight or dusk, I only really get dark commutes in December and January, though it can get pretty dark before that in bad weather or in fog.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Sep 2015)

I actually find dusk to be the worst time for commuting and have been known to stand outside after work with a coffee and a fag waiting for it to get properly dark before I start to cycle home. There is a condition known as 'twilight myopia' (which I suffer from) which basically means your eyes don't focus properly in half light although they are fine in the dark, plus it makes rear bike lights difficult to see against oncoming cars bright headlamps.


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Sep 2015)

Most of my commutes are around 9.45am-1045am then 8pm-9pm. My mornings are fairly bright while my evenings are.....well Its when dusk turns into night, I ride as soon as the sun goes down. Unless its the summer where the sun doesnt really start to go down until around 8pm. Dusk around the Embankment area is quite beautiful


----------



## Stonepark (21 Sep 2015)

Town riding B&M Lumotec IQ Cyo T up front off hub dynamo, rear - B&M Topline Brake Light and Fenderbot and country rides add to previous with Fluxient 3*XML U2 up front. 

Plus helmet flashing rear led when worn.


----------



## RoubaixCube (22 Sep 2015)

well, it looks like my Leyzne Micro Drive wont be making it. Cant find it on Leyzne's website nor can i find it on CycleSurgery's website and the 'Micro Drive' C.S has listed isnt the one with the single LED which i was trying to purchase, its the 400XL which i already have. I ordered it last week on the 15th, No contact has been made with me regarding my order. Waiting for a refund now 

My quest for a 400-500 lux bang for buck helmet mountable light continues!!!


----------



## RoubaixCube (25 Sep 2015)

Got my Cateye Volt 300 in - It borders on just a little too heavy side to be comfortably mounted onto a helmet. Im sure for some people it wont really matter.


----------



## RoubaixCube (28 Sep 2015)

summerdays said:


> I currently have options from some of those little ones with 4 LED's that wrap round your handlebars, one front and back for emergency be seen ones. Then my normal lighting is one or two smart lights, though I've bought a new Volt 50 which will replace one of the smart lights.
> 
> At the front I have an electron nano? as my basic light, and one or two Hope's that I can put on. Though I was thinking about getting a volt or another light that would be rechargable via a USB connection if I realised after setting off to work that I was running out of charge.
> 
> ...



Already prepared for this! I have a 13000mAh external battery pack sitting in my locker at work. I leave it there just in case my phone, tablet or bluetooth devices runs out of juice, halfway through the day. Admittedly I have barely used it but since i run 2 or 3 rechargeable lights now. it would be a wise decision to have one of these at work on standby.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Sep 2015)

Cree xml t6 + cree p4 on the front 
3 planet x phhart 2 x half watt lights on the back, one of the seatpost and one on each pannier bag.

Thinking of using the splitter and running 2 cree xml t6 lights on the front with a 6 cell battery pack in the pannier and sticking the rear light from this set on the seatpost 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Nitel...1ebe0c3&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=161230955249


----------



## Fnaar (30 Sep 2015)

Just lost my beloved rear Blackburn (can't remember exact model, had it a few yrs) en route to work 
Now thinking of investing in one of those City Slicker things.... do they get a thumbs up?  (so to speak)

edit: It was a Mars 4.0, and I thought it was ace


----------



## raleighnut (30 Sep 2015)

Fnaar said:


> Just lost my beloved rear Blackburn (can't remember exact model, had it a few yrs) en route to work
> Now thinking of investing in one of those City Slicker things.... do they get a thumbs up?  (so to speak)


If you can find one of these I rate it as the best rear light I've ever owned





I think they're obsolete now (old technology) but they are really versatile with the 2 rows of 5 LEDs controlled separately so that one row can be constant whilst the other flashes plus they have great 'side on' lighting with the LEDs in the end caps.


----------



## Sim2003 (30 Sep 2015)

Just got some new lights for my helmet come through , AWE, nano fire , bit fiddly to fit and charge. They are suppose to have 9 hours battery life.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Sep 2015)

The Cateye TL-LD 1100 runs for 100hrs on 2 alkaline AAs. Great on a tour.
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...d1100/&usg=AFQjCNE8ktuwGhuwv2TDlFHMrcGPlFvtJQ


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Sep 2015)

I've gone over to USB-chargeable lights as I can plug them in at home or at work and top them up.

Front is a Moon XP300, rear an RSP Radient like this one http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/rsp-radient-twin-1-2-watt-usb-rechargeable-rear-light-id63887.html

As backup I have Moon Gem 1.0 front and rear, but will also be using a recently bought Aldi usb rear light on the seatstay this winter.


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Sep 2015)

Fnaar said:


> Just lost my beloved rear Blackburn (can't remember exact model, had it a few yrs) en route to work
> Now thinking of investing in one of those City Slicker things.... do they get a thumbs up?  (so to speak)
> 
> edit: It was a Mars 4.0, and I thought it was ace



Im sorry for your loss  I lost a £5 cateye about a week ago. Probably didnt cost as much as your blackburn but I know the feels.



raleighnut said:


> If you can find one of these I rate it as the best rear light I've ever owned
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ive seen these being sold at a few retailers while i was on my quest to find a good rear blinker!!



Sim2003 said:


> View attachment 105366
> 
> Just got some new lights for my helmet come through , AWE, nano fire , bit fiddly to fit and charge. They are suppose to have 9 hours battery life.



Are they the 24 lumen ones off Amazon??? I did have a look at those, but IMHO there are better and more powerful lights for slightly more than that £19 (£20 average) that you paid.

I currently have a set of These on my helmet and while the run time for the front light isnt as long as 9hours, I seldom run the light at full bore. 3hrs at medium setting and 6hrs at lower setting. I think £30 is a little much, but they are small, light and throw out a decent amount of light.

My 200lm Leyzne Micro Drive arrived earlier this week after waiting 2 weeks for CycleSurgery to deliver it. I havent tested out on the roads yet but its hella bright! Though I do feel like a bit of a tellytubby with the helmet mount protruding so far off the helmet.





I think the Leyzne+Helmet mount will be reserved for the most darkest of nights or if i require something for an overnight tour. The look of the FWE light on my helmet is definitely a lot more streamlined 


Ive managed to get evans to price match some rear blinkers for me so i now have a Cateye LD-610 that serves as my main





and a Cateye Rapid Mini which will now serve as backup. This thing is beautiful! so small and compact!






I do have a Topeak Mega redlite but I can only really mount that on my Topeak DX Trunkbag and Im too scared its gonna fall off and go missing like my £5 cateye did so I bought a universal cateye mount and attached it directly to the carrier. I'll save the mega rear light for a jacket or rucksack


----------



## Sim2003 (30 Sep 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> Are they the 24 lumen ones off Amazon??? I did have a look at those, but IMHO there are better and more powerful lights for slightly more than that £19 (£20 average) that you paid.



yeh it is them ones although the title lies compared to the description , they are 12 lumens each not 24.

I paid £14.99 the other day. they seem plenty bright enough to be seen . dont want anything dazzling on the helmet. Normally use cheap pound ones and replace when dead figured these would work out better in the long run.


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Sep 2015)

Sim2003 said:


> yeh it is them ones although the title lies compared to the description , they are 12 lumens each not 24.
> 
> I paid £14.99 the other day. they seem plenty bright enough to be seen . dont want anything dazzling on the helmet. Normally use cheap pound ones and replace when dead figured these would work out better in the long run.



Just had a look at the description on amazon again - definitely false advertising that one! 

For £15 i guess they're ok'ish though 12lm on a fairly lit up urban commute is a waste of money not to mention pointless, and you can't really use it for off road either as its not bright enough.

spend £5 on a decent Cree light off ebay and Jerry rig it like this guy did.



or this guy



12lm for a front just kinda makes me cringe inside a little


----------



## Sim2003 (30 Sep 2015)

I have 1600 and 330lumens on the front bars too


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Sep 2015)

Sim2003 said:


> I have 1600 and 330lumens on the front bars too



thats ok i guess - Sorry, I totally forgot that people had more powerful front lights on their bar in my previous comment  I guess the fear of having such low powered lights on the road was getting to me lol. 

Currently waiting on two 1200lm chinese cree lights to arrive. If they are no good i may have to wait or shop around for something a little more substantial then my Leyzne 400XL

I dont think im going to go down the route of getting one of them lights that are powered by an external battery pack just yet. My riding doesnt quite require something that powerful


----------



## Sim2003 (30 Sep 2015)

No need to be sorry . The moon 330 I have on is usually all I use with a cheaper no idea how many lumens light. Even then its on its 150 setting. Colleague even commented on how bright it was for him in his car. The Cree should be great for that extra vision. Just depends on your needs and budget.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (30 Sep 2015)

I've tried various lights all with various +'s and -'s. The biggest problem was temperature. During the coldest, darkest part of the year batteries failed to last the length of my commute. So this year I have went all out and invested in one of these:-
http://www.ultimatesportsengineering.com/exposure-lights/cycle-lights-2016/strada-mk6

Well impressed so far.


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Sep 2015)

Turdus philomelos said:


> I've tried various lights all with various +'s and -'s. The biggest problem was temperature. During the coldest, darkest part of the year batteries failed to last the length of my commute. So this year I have went all out and invested in one of these:-
> http://www.ultimatesportsengineering.com/exposure-lights/cycle-lights-2016/strada-mk6
> 
> Well impressed so far.



well for £270 you'd better be damn well impressed too! cuz if you wasnt then that would be a problem! Exposure make some mighty fine lights but the high price means that most likely 70-80% of people cant afford it unless they are real serious about their cycling. I wouldnt spend that much. even £60 for makes me a little squeamish inside.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (30 Sep 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> well for £270 you'd better be damn well impressed too! cuz if you wasnt then that would be a problem! Exposure make some mighty fine lights but the high price means that most likely 70-80% of people cant afford it unless they are real serious about their cycling. I wouldnt spend that much. even £60 for makes me a little squeamish inside.



Ah well, being a canni Scot I paid a wee bitty less than the RRP. But hey a month's bus fares will pay for it. So I can keep cycle commuting during winter months, keep fit, and save money in the long run


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Oct 2015)

Turdus philomelos said:


> Ah well, being a canni Scot I paid a wee bitty less than the RRP. But hey a month's bus fares will pay for it. So I can keep cycle commuting during winter months, keep fit, and save money in the long run



I'll have to see how dark London gets in the winter time. This is the first time ever in my entire life that i will be in a good position to commute to work and back on a bicycle. I know it can get pretty dark out there but i dont think we're going to see rural countryside kind of dark.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (1 Oct 2015)

cyberknight said:


> sticking the rear light from this set on the seatpost
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Nitelights-Bike-Light-Commuter-Combo-FREE-DELIVERY-19605/151793117874?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140107083358&meid=6dccfb0c5f4c44b9a192b9b211ebe0c3&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=161230955249



I wouldn't be rushing to buy anything from a seller who boasts "No returns or warranty! Enjoy!".

GC


----------



## Southside Mike (1 Oct 2015)

Another vote for Exposure here. Yes, they are expensive but they are very good quality and have great options like the "pulse" setting. The mounts are also excellent.

I use a Trace and Trace R set on pulse and a Joystick on continuous.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (2 Oct 2015)

While installing 'art work' on a hedge before the Stage 4 peloton of the Tour of Britain arrived, I looked up to see off in the distance this amazing visual light. To cut a long story short I got chatting to this kindred heart. I commented on her amazing light, and she explained the brilliance of *Exposure lights*. I was hooked.

For the rear light strongly considering this
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/reviews/lights-reflectives/bontrager-flare-r-rear-light


----------



## tincaman (2 Oct 2015)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I wouldn't be rushing to buy anything from a seller who boasts "No returns or warranty! Enjoy!".
> 
> GC


Despite what the returns quoted is, if its a business seller, Ebay makes them accept returns.


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2015)

Fnaar said:


> Just lost my beloved rear Blackburn (can't remember exact model, had it a few yrs) en route to work
> Now thinking of investing in one of those City Slicker things.... do they get a thumbs up?  (so to speak)
> 
> edit: It was a Mars 4.0, and I thought it was ace



Got the C&B City Slickers and really like them.

The front is a real 1250 lumen so will whack out similar light to the Chinese twin lights but it's optics are proud of the body and you get light right under the front of the bike.

Build quality is excellent. Three modes plus pulse. No silly flash. Uses a Hope 1 mount.

The rear is very bright. Two alternating flash modes, one being an economy get me home. Two steady modes.

Only down side is the seat post mount needs a bit of rubber glued to the mount as it's hard plastic. I used spares from other rear lights. It attaches with a silicon band. The light does point down, but that's no bad thing as it's blooming bright and colours the road red.

Both micro usb rechargeable. Use supplied leads as some phone cable surrounds are a bit thick and won't go through slot. Bargain for two for under £100


----------



## Fnaar (2 Oct 2015)

fossyant said:


> Got the C&B City Slickers and really like them.
> 
> The front is a real 1250 lumen so will whack out similar light to the Chinese twin lights but it's optics are proud of the body and you get light right under the front of the bike.
> 
> ...


Cheers @fossyant It's a rear one I'm considering (sorted with front lights) but i was wondering if there's any way of mounting it on rack, rather than seatpost? The way my tourer/commuter is set up, the saddlebag prevents sticking a light on the seatpost.


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2015)

Fnaar said:


> Cheers @fossyant It's a rear one I'm considering (sorted with front lights) but i was wondering if there's any way of mounting it on rack, rather than seatpost? The way my tourer/commuter is set up, the saddlebag prevents sticking a light on the seatpost.



There isn't any rack fittings. The bracket is screwed on from the underside so could be bodged.


----------



## Fnaar (2 Oct 2015)

Thanks. i found this bodge on Facebook....


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2015)

Fnaar said:


> Thanks. i found this bodge on Facebook....
> 
> View attachment 105518



Oh. Might do that as I've done a similar bodge before using some 25mm plumbing pipe.


----------



## mustang1 (2 Oct 2015)

Front:
Lezyne macro
Lezyne micro

Rear:
2 X Lezyne zecto

Toying with the idea of getting a drone to fly in front of me to hook up with infra red night vision camera and maybe flashing yellow light.


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2015)

mustang1 said:


> Front:
> Lezyne macro
> Lezyne micro
> 
> ...




You forgot the laser guided missiles or rail gun.


----------



## mustang1 (2 Oct 2015)

fossyant said:


> You forgot the laser guided missiles or rail gun.


No, I already have those but op only asked about lights.


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2015)

mustang1 said:


> No, I already have those but op only asked about lights.



Darn.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Oct 2015)

Well i started using the rear light as its been really foggy and cars are overtaking literally on the other side of the road , i cant say anything about the quality and i would guess its on par with the xml t6 i have had for a couple of seasons with no issues apart from me forgetting to keep the battery charged so it went flat .


----------



## totallyfixed (2 Oct 2015)

Lumens sell lights, it's as simple as that, or so light manufacturers would have us believe. Lumens are just a measure of brightness, what really matters are the optics. Simply put, a 300 lumen light that has more than 90% of the beam lighting the road where you want it will give a better light to see with than a 1200 lumen light that throws a beam to all points of the compass.


----------



## BlackPanther (3 Oct 2015)

2 Blackburn 4.0s and a MegaFlare emergency beacon on the back. Cree XML T6 on the front, and a Cree helmet torch (on low setting) to direct at potential side road emerging smidsys. 

It's important to fit a wide angle lens to any Cree/Magicshine light so you don't blind other road users/cyclists/pedestrians!

Also (imho) it's unwise to use a flash setting on front. First of all it's annoying to others in the dark, and secondly, you're advertising the fact that you're a cyclist. This means drivers 'know' you're going to be travelling really slowly and are much more likely to pull out in front of you. Better they think you may be a motorbike.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Oct 2015)

Most important , dont use them unless you ride on unlit roads , its total overkill otherwise for all of the above reasons .


----------



## united4ever (3 Oct 2015)

Bit more confused than when i started this thread now. I am after a front light for commuting on an unlit canal towpath but will mainly be doing it at dusk at worst (i'll probably get the tram in december and january). So what is the best for under 30 or even 20 quid. I am a bit confused about these cree ones...are these the chinese ones or what? Whats the cstch exactly? Fire risk? Thanks all


----------



## Sim2003 (4 Oct 2015)

Cree T6 lightage

The creeT6 is great for those unlit paths , I wouldn't use it with other road users around though especially on its full power setting. You can get a creeT6 for around £10-20 which is a bargain for what it does. 

My main light for my commute is the Moon 330 and it is a great light with plenty of power for lit and unlit roads. Would recommend this or something similar over the cree even though it is pricier.


----------



## united4ever (4 Oct 2015)

Thanks sim. That simplifies things. The screenshot if the cree looks great! For around 11 quid i am erring towards that one. The mokn seems like a good one but maybe more for a road than an unlit towpath. Thanks again!


----------



## CopperBrompton (4 Oct 2015)

united4ever said:


> I am a bit confused about these cree ones...are these the chinese ones or what? Whats the cstch exactly? Fire risk? Thanks all


Cree is the name of the LED manufacturer, and T5, T6, etc, refer to the specific series of LEDs they make. There are lots of Chinese manufacturers who sell bike lights using Cree LEDs.

All lights using the T6 will be the same brightness as they use the same LED, but the build quality of the light will vary tremendously. TANSTAAFL, so the cheap ones won't last long before the wiring fails. If you can manage it, it will be cheaper in the long run to buy a decent set of lights rather than cheap Chinese ones you'll end up replacing regularly.


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Oct 2015)

I use lights in pairs, and carry a spare set (just "upgraded" to the Aldi ones

I have the B&M IQ Premium on the front and a pair of Moon "Shield" on the back

I run one in lower power mode and one at high power on teh way in to work, and then reverse on the way home.

This ensures good lighting all the way

I have a regular Tuesday, Thursday, Sunday charging routine


----------



## united4ever (4 Oct 2015)

Th


Trikeman said:


> Cree is the name of the LED manufacturer, and T5, T6, etc, refer to the specific series of LEDs they make. There are lots of Chinese manufacturers who sell bike lights using Cree LEDs.
> 
> All lights using the T6 will be the same brightness as they use the same LED, but the build quality of the light will vary tremendously. TANSTAAFL, so the cheap ones won't last long before the wiring fails. If you can manage it, it will be cheaper in the long run to buy a decent set of lights rather than cheap Chinese ones you'll end up replacing regularly.




Thanks, very helpful. The cree ones....they have a battery pack that you also have to mount to your bike as well i gather with a cable running between the two. Not as tidy as just the lamp attached to the handlebar......decisions , decisions


----------



## united4ever (4 Oct 2015)

Tried to buy the moon 330 at wiggle... (on sale at 32 quid) but its out of stock .....do any bike retailers price match? I guess it would have to be in stock for them to price match anyway although that is not obvious until you click on 'buy'.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/moon-x-power-330-rechargeable-front-light/reviews/

Cheers again


----------



## tincaman (6 Oct 2015)

Try the Lezyne 400XL mentioned earlier, although it's gone up to £36 now.
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/road-track-bike/lezyne-micro-drive-400xl-front-light/lezyligh326


----------



## RoubaixCube (7 Oct 2015)

united4ever said:


> Tried to buy the moon 330 at wiggle... (on sale at 32 quid) but its out of stock .....do any bike retailers price match? I guess it would have to be in stock for them to price match anyway although that is not obvious until you click on 'buy'.
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/moon-x-power-330-rechargeable-front-light/reviews/
> 
> Cheers again



EvansCycles will price match. Ive had two items price matched within the same day.



tincaman said:


> Try the Lezyne 400XL mentioned earlier, although it's gone up to £36 now.
> http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/road-track-bike/lezyne-micro-drive-400xl-front-light/lezyligh326



I have this - its a solid light.

Ive since done a little switch around with my lights. Instead of having a Cree Q5 as a blinker, Ive decided to put the Leyzne Micro Drive that was originally intended to be mounted on my helmet on my bar as a flasher as it just straight up seemed to be a fair bit brighter than the Cree. Its smaller and more compact as well. The Micro Drive will be partnered up with the 400XL and i will keep the small 80lum mounted on my helmet even though I dont always have it on.
I'll only really turn it on if there is heavy traffic and i need to be sure that people see me.

Cateye Volt 300 is on standby.


----------



## Cyphrex (7 Oct 2015)

I had to start simple to begin with. Zefal 6-piece Bicycle Starter Pack. Hoping to upgrade when I get some more $$.


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2015)

BlackPanther said:


> It's important to fit a wide angle lens to any Cree/Magicshine light so you don't blind other road users/cyclists/pedestrians!




Or, just a suggestion, aim it at the road surface ahead of the bike and not in people's faces.



Trikeman said:


> If you can manage it, it will be cheaper in the long run to buy a decent set of lights rather than cheap Chinese ones you'll end up replacing regularly.



Alas, I'm finding the opposite to be true. My oldest CREE set is about to enter its 4th year of use, over double what my £180 Hope managed. I could replace the CREE job 8 times for the cost of the Hope and even if the CREE died tomorrow that would equate to 32 years of CREE service for the same price as under 2 years of Hope service.

Money talks, bullpois walks.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2015)

I have just bought a pair of lights for £5 including batteries from Aldi. The headlight beam seems bright and wide enough for my purposes but as to their durability we shall see. But if anyone is on a tight budget and in need of lights they seem ideal.


----------



## glenn forger (7 Oct 2015)

I've seen a few riders with two front lights, one angled at the road. Catches the eye rather, especially with spoke reflectors.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Oct 2015)

I swear by my Cree front light. Brilliant for our dark, muddy, potholed lanes and manic blind drivers. Back light is a bolted on double Cateye which is also fab. Spare front and rear Moon Comet for emergencies. 
Mr Hop paid the price of an old car a few years ago for a Hope front light. My Cree completely out-performed it. When his Hope started to fail, he ummed and erred... and then gave in and bought two Crees. Which he rather likes. As does a friend of his who has also now bought one


----------



## RoubaixCube (7 Oct 2015)

glenn forger said:


> I've seen a few riders with two front lights, one angled at the road. Catches the eye rather, especially with spoke reflectors.



This is certainly what i do. The light i use to light up my path is always angled a little at the ground so i can see all those nasty potholes. My helmet light helps a little but its obviously not that powerful


----------



## BlackPanther (7 Oct 2015)

Drago said:


> Or, just a suggestion, aim it at the road surface ahead of the bike and not in people's faces.



The thing about wide angle lenses is that they focus a narrow beam, just like a cars headlights. You get a nice bright light, which lights up the road, without dazzling others. A powerful light without a wide angle lens spills light up and blinds people, or down and is wasted. Maybe not a prob with the less powerful lights, but if you use a Magicshine type powered light, and ride on unlit A-roads, you want to light up a good 20 yards in front, without getting flashed by oncoming vehicles.


----------



## united4ever (9 Oct 2015)

tincaman said:


> Try the Lezyne 400XL mentioned earlier, although it's gone up to £36 now.
> http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/road-track-bike/lezyne-micro-drive-400xl-front-light/lezyligh326




Bought this today. 29.99 at rutland cycles now. Got evans to price match. Looking forward to trying it out.

http://www.rutlandcycling.com/316950/products/lezyne-micro-drive-400xl-front-bike-light.aspx


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2015)

united4ever said:


> Bit more confused than when i started this thread now. I am after a front light for commuting on an unlit canal towpath but will mainly be doing it at dusk at worst (i'll probably get the tram in december and january). So what is the best for under 30 or even 20 quid. I am a bit confused about these cree ones...are these the chinese ones or what? Whats the cstch exactly? Fire risk? Thanks all



Do me a favour - don't run a cree one on the high setting and angle the light downwards on the Stretford canal path. I'm sure you're aware but there are a few cyclists along there that run lights that blind anyone they face.


----------



## tincaman (10 Oct 2015)

united4ever said:


> Bought this today. 29.99 at rutland cycles now. Got evans to price match. Looking forward to trying it out.
> 
> http://www.rutlandcycling.com/316950/products/lezyne-micro-drive-400xl-front-bike-light.aspx


Actually have sold mine and gone for the 600XL as the quoted run time of 1 hour on full of the 400XL was not enough for me. The 600XL will give me 3 hours on the same setting. My commute can be over the hour so I need a bit more margin. I ran it on full this morning and it lasted the full quoted hour, and it's certainly bright enough for a speedy pitch dark ride.


----------



## Cyphrex (12 Oct 2015)

I like the idea of 2 lights as one is on the road, the other is to be seen. being seen was my primary concern since I ride the same streets in my neighborhood and know them fairly well.


----------



## RoubaixCube (12 Oct 2015)

Cyphrex said:


> I like the idea of 2 lights as one is on the road, the other is to be seen. being seen was my primary concern since I ride the same streets in my neighborhood and know them fairly well.



Or you could be a bit of a loose cannon and use four lights!


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Oct 2015)

Got these mini Cree lights in (finally)







1200lm that was stated in the auction is questionable. but Ive done a little research and 14500 batteries should be brighter because they provide more power. So far they're no much different than my other two Cree lights. I bought some 18500 batteries to test in my older cree lights and so far neither are that much different when it comes to power (or maybe im just doing something wrong??)

Its a nice torch, throws a narrow but powerful beam due to its size even with the Duracell Plus Power that I am currently using to test it with. There are no brightness settings, the torch is either on or off thats it.

The bar mount itself could be a bit better designed but it works. I hate the way it kind of props it up off the bar rather than be at the front of the bike like the mounts for the normal sized cree lights...

Normal Cree











Mini Cree











Im going to see if i can pickup an alternative mounting clip from somewhere,

Will revise this mini overview when the new batteries come in.


----------



## Gert Lush (16 Oct 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> Got these mini Cree lights in (finally)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you think this would be any good for a cheap helmet light or maybe some under the handlebar front lights? Kind of like this but one direction http://www.evanscycles.com/products/lezyne/macro-drive-duo-combined-f-r-headlight-ec068663


----------



## simongt (16 Oct 2015)

On the point of lighting, one thing that puzzles me is the number of folk who ride round in the dark with only a back light fitted. You will be in the headlights of any vehicle coming up behind you, but when approaching a junction or roundabout when vehicle lights will at best, be at an obtuse angle to you, then the chances of being seen in time without a front light are small. I would thus surmise that if you choose to only fit one light, the front is more important - ? 
Observations please - !


----------



## summerdays (16 Oct 2015)

simongt said:


> On the point of lighting, one thing that puzzles me is the number of folk who ride round in the dark with only a back light fitted. You will be in the headlights of any vehicle coming up behind you, but when approaching a junction or roundabout when vehicle lights will at best, be at an obtuse angle to you, then the chances of being seen in time without a front light are small. I would thus surmise that if you choose to only fit one light, the front is more important - ?
> Observations please - !


Personally if I was only to have one I think I'd want a back light, as I could always slow down at junctions and try to see if they were looking like they had seen me. At least that's what I've contemplated when I've seen cyclists with one light. Somehow not having a rear light makes me feel vulnerable. I don't think I'd do a roundabout in the dark without a front light, I'd have to walk that bit I suspect.


----------



## simongt (16 Oct 2015)

Reminds me of an occasion MANY years ago when I pal and I were out in the wilds of Norfolk one late Autumn and we'd stayed out longer than anticipated. Now, I had lights, my pal didn't. so, what seemed a sensible answer was to whip the front light off my bike and put it on his and with my back light; an EverReady 'torpedo' type - which was bolted on anyway - staying on mine. Thus with him in front and me behind, we though it a good expedient and got back to his house without any problems.


----------



## RoubaixCube (18 Oct 2015)

Gert Lush said:


> Do you think this would be any good for a cheap helmet light or maybe some under the handlebar front lights? Kind of like this but one direction http://www.evanscycles.com/products/lezyne/macro-drive-duo-combined-f-r-headlight-ec068663



That Lezyne doesnt look too bad for a helmet light or under handlebar light. The overall battery life might be an issue though. You might find yourself needing to charge it every 2-3 trips depending on how long your commute is.

As i stated in my earlier posts, I have a small Lezyne Micro Drive that I purchased with the intention of using it as a helmet light. due to the battery life and looks when it was helmet mounted, I ended up using it as a flasher on my bar next to my bigger Cree Q5.

If you wish for a cheaper solution then I have this set mounted on my helmet and has worked superbly. the rear blinker is pretty bright. the front is pretty bright too but i usually turn it on only when theres a massive pile up ahead that i need to filter through and that i feel that i need to be seen as there are some drivers that simply have no idea. how to use their mirrors (Private hire vehicle drivers are probably some of the worst) - Or if its just too damn dark outside which is on occasion since i do commute on well lit roads.

the front light from that set will last a fair few rides if you keep it low or medium. If youre commute is mainly urban like mine then there is honestly no real need to run it above medium unless you want to blind zombies pedestrians who unseemingly somehow manage to wander onto the main road while checking their likewhoring on bookface


----------



## biking_fox (22 Oct 2015)

On my commuter I run Reelights plus a bolt on chinese 500lm cree thing, (i'm really impressed with it, even if I had to waterproof the battery). And then I have a selection of rubber band attached LED back-ups I carry. Currently two Lenzyme micros, a pair of freebees from Provision and Moonlight rear. These go on the single speed when I feel like riding it in the dark, or else supplement the others. 

So I could have up to 4 front and back on the commuter, or two front/3 rear of the SS, but generally ensure I have at least 2 on if I think I need to have lights on. The SS I only ride in lit roads so it just needs flashers, but the commuter does some pitch black off road paths, that need a bit more light.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (25 Oct 2015)

Saw a chap using these this afternoon, I was so impressed I to find out what they were and share with you guys.


----------



## RoubaixCube (25 Oct 2015)

Turdus philomelos said:


> Saw a chap using these this afternoon, I was so impressed I to find out what they were and share with you guys.




In my honest opinion, I think they've just over-engineered the over-shoe......

Overshoes dont need to be that fancy. reflective print or piping would be a nice feature to have, If not then its not exactly the end of the world as its not really required. If you really had to put flashing lights on them then you might as well put them at the front too so drivers who are driving down the road towards you can see two beams/balls of flashing light floating up and down one after another.

Not to forget the two lights you already have on your bar and possibly one on your helmet. and the two or three red blinkers located on the back of your bike, helmet or bag/rucksack somewhere.....

I think you're better off heading down maplins and buying an LED strip and a few other bits and peices and follow internet guides on how to make your own functional flashing LED strip so you could place them where they would be more likely to be seen and attract a drivers attention.

I 100% would not buy this product but im sure there will be some that would,


----------



## Jimidh (26 Oct 2015)

I just use two Chinese Cree lights on the front which I only put on full power for a few miles of unlit road. I have v bright rear on my saddle plus two flashing rear lights on my helmet.


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Oct 2015)

Turdus philomelos said:


> Saw a chap using these this afternoon, I was so impressed I to find out what they were and share with you guys.




Nice in theory, but of course overshoes tend to wear out after a year or so, when the material goes underneath.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (28 Oct 2015)

You have a point there


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Nov 2015)

Holy Lord......


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> Holy Lord......



Blimey! You could toast crumpets with that!!


----------



## flake99please (2 Nov 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> Holy Lord......



I'm assuming these are plugged directly into the national grid?


----------



## Northern Cycler (12 Nov 2015)

If you're looking for a non proffesional but powerful solution to bike lighting, you can buy 2200 lumen cree torches for a little over a tenner. A pair of these along with a couple of cheap mounts comes to around about £25. The equivelant "proper" bike product would be in the £100s.
http://northernlifemagazine.co.uk/avoid-paying-for-expensive-bike-lights/

MOD NOTE: The Poster works for the magazine in the reference but the information could be of use to some in this thread, so has been approved.


----------



## tincaman (12 Nov 2015)

Northern Cycler said:


> If you're looking for a non proffesional but powerful solution to bike lighting, you can buy 2200 lumen cree torches for a little over a tenner. A pair of these along with a couple of cheap mounts comes to around about £25. The equivelant "proper" bike product would be in the £100s.
> http://northernlifemagazine.co.uk/avoid-paying-for-expensive-bike-lights/
> 
> MOD NOTE: The Poster works for the magazine in the reference but the information could be of use to some in this thread, so has been approved.


Please don't be sucked into the lumens scam, the torches offering over 1000 lumens are just plain lying. The Cree XML LED would need to be driven at over 4 amps to get that output, the probable output for a good one would be 7-800 lumens max. Still a lot of light, but a trusted brand such as Cateye will have been tested by a 3rd party such as MTBR to be very close or just over their lumens rating. With the torches you also need to budget for batteries and a charger, buy these from China and its a lottery with your safety on the line.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (13 Nov 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> In my honest opinion, I think they've just over-engineered the over-shoe......
> 
> Overshoes dont need to be that fancy. reflective print or piping would be a nice feature to have, If not then its not exactly the end of the world as its not really required. If you really had to put flashing lights on them then you might as well put them at the front too so drivers who are driving down the road towards you can see two beams/balls of flashing light floating up and down one after another.
> 
> ...


+1

I'd also add to that, the orange pedal reflector is very long established in drivers minds by its colour and low down uppy downy motion as totally unique to a being a nearby bike. Lights down that low doing that motion do not immediately say Cyclist near and/or in motion in the same mamner & could be a kid with a light or jogger with ankle bands or wobbly head dog with a light up collar etc on a pavemen or be misinterpteted as just regular lights but a long way away.

They could have simplified the overshoe design, production, purchase cost and likelihood of component failure by putting an orange reflector at toe and heel, getting over the problem that most cleated road pedals aren't conducive to holding a reflector.

As also pointed out, overshoes are limited life items, I think people would be less wary about buying these with a low tech reflector added than thinking they're buying lights just to throw in the bin.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (13 Nov 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> Holy Lord......





Northern Cycler said:


> If you're looking for a non proffesional but powerful solution to bike lighting, you can buy 2200 lumen cree torches for a little over a tenner. A pair of these along with a couple of cheap mounts comes to around about £25. The equivelant "proper" bike product would be in the £100s.
> http://northernlifemagazine.co.uk/avoid-paying-for-expensive-bike-lights/
> 
> MOD NOTE: The Poster works for the magazine in the reference but the information could be of use to some in this thread, so has been approved.





tincaman said:


> Please don't be sucked into the lumens scam, the torches offering over 1000 lumens are just plain lying. The Cree XML LED would need to be driven at over 4 amps to get that output, the probable output for a good one would be 7-800 lumens max. Still a lot of light, but a trusted brand such as Cateye will have been tested by a 3rd party such as MTBR to be very close or just over their lumens rating. With the torches you also need to budget for batteries and a charger, buy these from China and its a lottery with your safety on the line.



Top quote image for beam pattern - would you like to be cycling or driving towards that or be a vulnerable Cyclist blitzing the vision of the person driving 2 tons of metal towards you.

+1 to tincaman & This beam worry goes for the massive output torches and variable quality Chinese import / less bike specific stuff : fabulously bright but no sophistication and consideration of other users and their part in your safety.

Cost to do it well and right: Smart 700, apparently kicks out nearer 800 lumens, for £30 = single unit USB charge integraded long life battery, a trusted name, plenty bright enough & in a better managed beam for my 9pm last night pitch dark peeing it down unlit countryside park ride route.

If people do go the cheap route, I'd very much recommend the magicshine clone type over a torch shape simply because a few quid puts a Fresnel glass into those and makes the light work better for you to see by (without having to compromise and angle it more to the ground and losing yourself some distance illumination) and is less blinding to those around you,


----------



## ianrauk (13 Nov 2015)

Turdus philomelos said:


> Saw a chap using these this afternoon, I was so impressed I to find out what they were and share with you guys.





As much as I like Sealskinz stuff, they are talking bullcrap saying it's a world first. I have a pair of Pearl Izumi over shoes which I bought about 5 years ago which do exactly the same thing.


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 Nov 2015)

Took delivery of a Fluxient U2 Mini today. Very happy with my purchase! Puts all my cree lights to shame! Only minor niggle is that the beam isnt as focused as my Crees which means that anyone to my immediate left or right might get a little 'lit up' also.


----------



## mjr (15 Nov 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> What lights do you use on your bar and what sort of power would you use for an urban commute?


None on the bar. Axa Pico Steady on the fork crown, Riff Steady on the rear rack. Good for urban or not. Pretty much any legal light's OK for urban near me.

If you use a torch instead of a real lensed headlight and aim it down, you need to multiply its lighting by 0.6 at least. See http://swhs.home.xs4all.nl/fiets/tests/verlichting/index_en.html#licht_bundel_verlies

If you don't aim it down, you're a light polluter and (if on road) probably illegal.


----------



## otscookie (25 Mar 2016)

Does anybody knows about Revolights? How is it in use? Is it safe to keep etc..
http://revolights.com


----------



## RoubaixCube (25 Mar 2016)

otscookie said:


> Does anybody knows about Revolights? How is it in use? Is it safe to keep etc..
> http://revolights.com




$200 is quite a price


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Mar 2016)

Guys, all this talk of Cree's Lumens, beam shapes etc.
Here some interesting stuff about dynamo light beams (there are battery versions of some of these B&M lights). The point is that having ridden for years on cheap '100' Lumen chinese cheapies (which at the time were the dog's doo-dahs), I soon became aware of the tunnel vision effect ytou get from having a strong spot of light with little overspill unless you risk blinding oncoming riders. The great thing about moving to decent lights like the B&M types is that with less apparent 'power' they provide a more useful spread of light which some of the pictures show..
I would repeat that anybody looking to regularly commute on dark roads or do a lot of night rides that dynamo or B&M battery lights take some beating.

http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/headlights.php

I use the Luxos U and it's a revelation. Proper upper cut-off and a wide even spread of light right where it's needed.


----------



## RoubaixCube (25 Mar 2016)

I dont use cree's anymore and haven't for a while now.

Ive got a lezyne micro drive doing the strobe and fluxient u2 mini filling in more serious tasks when its called upon. Since 99% of my ride is urban. All i really need is a strobe or pulsing light. My lezyne 400xl has also been pushed into service since nobody wanted to buy it

:edit:

Also go a light similar to that of a Magicshine MJ858 from torchythebatteryboy for my night rides this year


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Apr 2016)

MagicShine MJ858 from Planet X; http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/LIMSMJ858/magicshine-mj858-1000-lumen-led-bicycle-light

This, as a back-up; http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/LISML25F/smart-lunar-25-lux-front-light


Plus, two like this, on the rear (one flashing, the other constant) http://www.bicyclelights247.co.uk/product-images/397_1349972191.jpg


----------



## RoubaixCube (6 Apr 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> MagicShine MJ858 from Planet X; http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/LIMSMJ858/magicshine-mj858-1000-lumen-led-bicycle-light



I swear this was £50 more than a week ago!! I was looking at this light myself but it wasnt cheap enough for me to bite so i went and got THIS from torchythebatteryboy's ebay shop and got an extra 11000mAh battery pack with it for £50. Specs are identical anyway. Only difference apart from looks is that my beam is probably a bit wider given how more compact the magicshine is


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Apr 2016)

Yes, 'Roubaix'
It does look very similar, as does the beam pattern


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Apr 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> I swear this was £50 more than a week ago!! I was looking at this light myself


I paid the £39.99, when I bought mine, at the beginning of January

It's quite compact too







My only grumble is that I'd much prefer a proper (allen bolt secured) mount, rather than the O-ring


----------



## RoubaixCube (7 Apr 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I paid the £39.99, when I bought mine, at the beginning of January
> 
> It's quite compact too
> 
> ...



I guess the O-ring is to make it more multi-functional as its so compact you could use it as a helmet torch.


----------

